# Tub



## sommerfeldcathy (5 mo ago)

I'm working on a government job and they want to run the drywall past the flange to the actual tub edge then use tearaway. Been drywalling for 35 years and been taught that this is wrong. Right way is to butt drywall to tub flange, confil then tape. The inspector failed us and now making us run drywall to tub edge. Is this a new practice I missed? Or is this inspector stupid?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

i like his idea, better...


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know Canada building code. I don't know your state? Or county? City? Standards. We usually run the backer board to the tub flange. The tile guys apply whatever moisture barrier then tile over the flange and board. 

I dont know if you do it differently up north. Maybe the cold weather or you have earthquakes or who knows. You should look up code or ask the drywall sub contractor.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

OP, you been doing it correctly for 35 yrs. (me too) in order to hang over flange there need be shims on studs or the up n dwn angles will be crooked. 


and yea inspector could just be 'ignorant".


----------

